# Well, here we go again



## skipper (Nov 17, 2007)

Alright, so I'm giving it another try again this weekend.  Just this last week I upgraded from my Brinkmann Gourmet to a BBQ Galore model.  I also bought a Maverike ET-73.

Right now my smoker temp is 228 F.  What I am worried about is my meat temp (ribs).  It's reading 149 F and its only been on for 20 minutes. What do I do?


----------



## glued2it (Nov 17, 2007)

Is the probe touching the bone?


----------



## skipper (Nov 17, 2007)

No, I just checked that. I now have a smoker temp of 205 and a meat temp of 151...ugh


----------



## pescadero (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Skipper. . . It is Skip again!!

Most people don't use probe thermometers for ribs. It is just too hard trying to find enough meat and deep enough meat to get good probe penetration. As Glued mentioned, your probe may be going through the meat or touching the bone or touching the rack or something like that. Regardless, I would suspect a faulty reading for some such reason.

You didn't mention if you are using the 3-2-1 method. If so, all you need to do is monitor the ribs and follow those guidelines. After three hours in the smoker and a couple in the foil, then a final hour on the rack again, you should be good to go. 

If you are Smoking without foiling then monitor the pull back of the meat. You will eventually reach a point where the meat will begin to recede, or pull back from the ends of the bones.  You are looking for between 1/4 to 1/2 inch. As you see this begin to happen, pick the ribs up in the middle with tongs. If they droop nicely, begin to crack or split and if they have the meat receding they are done or close to it.  If still stiff, plop them back in for a while and check them again in another 30-45 minutes.

There are many on the forum with more experience than me. I am sure they will be along shortly. Meanwhile just relax and keep going following this, depending upon whether yo are using 3-2-1 or not. You can't hurt anything between now and when some more advice shows up.

Make sure you keep us posted on how this comes out.

Skip


----------



## skipper (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going to try and bring the temp down in the smoker.  I double checked the ribs with another thermo and it read the same thing.  

I'm starting to think I should just shut this down and throw em in the oven.


----------



## skipper (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advice!

I'm now at 165 on the ribs and 220 in the smoker.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah......what pesky said.........you don't use a thermo on ribs........its a trial and error type of thing.........some do the 3-2-1 method....others like 2-2-1.......its basically experience.......last time i foiled........i got a 1.5 inch pull back........but i blame that on the crappy meat i picked up....

are these spares or bb's?

d88de


----------



## skipper (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, I am doing the 321 method so I guess I just wait until I get the pullback before foiling them.

I am smoking baby backs


----------



## skipper (Nov 17, 2007)

Well folks, this looks like this isn't going to work.  I can't get my temps up above 195F. I guess it's too cold and windy out.

Damn, I just used Jeff's Rub too...


----------



## skipper (Nov 17, 2007)

I haven't given up yet.  I'm trying to stick this out, it might take a little longer but I think I can still make it happen.  

I took out the meat probe and got the temps more stabilized.


----------



## ron50 (Nov 17, 2007)

You can try a windbreak around the smoker, that should let you get the temperature up. As many people have told you, you can;t use a therm accurately on ribs. There is no way the ribs are that high after a short period especially at that low temperature.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 17, 2007)

When it's cold or windy a wind break is the only way to go unless you have an indoor smoker building like someone we know does  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I keep mine up all year round save on fuel from wind even in the summer!


----------



## skipper (Nov 17, 2007)

I probably should of thought about a windbreak when I first started.  I'm going through a LOT of charcoal and wood right now.

It's an offset and it gets going again when I open the firebox.  I guess it's not getting much oxygen.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

Skipper, have you got the chimney vent open all the way?


----------



## skipper (Nov 17, 2007)

No, should it be?


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

Absolutely! Open it all the way, open your SFB vent all the way to get your temps back up, then adjust only the SFB vent to adjust your heat. Leave the chimney all the way open...


----------



## skipper (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks alot!

Man, what would I do without you guys?

*Skipper runs outside*


----------



## skipper (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, an hour later and my temps are now perfect and much easier to control.  Hawg, thank you very much!

What a learning process this is


----------



## ron50 (Nov 17, 2007)

It is a learning process so don't feel ashamed. We have all been there. The fun part is you have lots of people here like Phil just did to guide you through the tough parts.

Enjoy the smoke.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

Just tryin' to make the world a better place... one smoke at a time! Glad I could help!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 17, 2007)

You would starve or be sick! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Just kidding.

The last I heard you were stuck with temps. I was just leaving.
Looks like you did the right thing and stuck it out. I was wondering about you while I was gone.What a shame a thought. we always want a sucessfull smoke and it would really suck if you didin't get to finish or had to throw out the meat.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks to hawg, debi and ron you made it! (good people skip!)

I'm glad it worked out for you! I had to cancel my rib smoke today!
I hope things go more smoothly next time!


----------



## pescadero (Nov 18, 2007)

Good Job.  You hung in there, kept asking questions and sharing and the group got to share right back at ya.  

I am sure there was a little anxiety for a while, but you came through just fine.  And, you learned a lot more than you would have, if it had gone smoothly from the start.  LOL

Next time it should go much better for you.  But, if for some reason you struggle again, jump right on the site and start asking again.

That's the way this site works.

Skip


----------



## walking dude (Nov 18, 2007)

nothing else.......finish em up in the oven.......no shame in that..........


d88de


----------



## skipper (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement! If it was too easy, it probably wouldn't taste good.

I had a similar problem that I had last weekend but less so.  The pork is really good but the outsides get a little charred.  I'm guessing because I screwed with the temps so much (and not having the vent open) that I might've charred them before I got things under control.  I did have some white smoke for a little bit.

All in all, I'm getting closer.  I'm going to fire it up again next weekend and I am anticipating things will go smoother.  If not, I feel good that you guys have my back here.  

Thanks again for saving my dinner!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 18, 2007)

next WEEKEND????.......you got TURKEY DAY coming up.......another SMOKING DAY..........a holiday.........smoking day........we need to petition congress to change turkey day to smoking day.......i am TELLIN YA.......hehehe

d88de


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 18, 2007)

Always leave the exhaust stack wide open. I don't even have a damper in my exhaust. If your fire needs more oxygen to get going, you can prop open the firebox door. I put insulation on my smoker, and when it is cold it still gets pretty hot.


----------

